# MAC shadows you bought but hardly touched?



## Wontpayretail23 (May 24, 2006)

All the great poll questions posted lately I thought this one would be interesting too. What are some of the MAC shadows you bought but hardly touched? Pigments count too!

All mine that sit looking brand new:

Budding Beauty, 
Love-Bud,
Slip Pink,
Cranberry,
Woodwinked,
Coppering

Pigments unused:

Softwash Grey,
Golden Lemon,
Teal,
Cornflower,
Fairylite


----------



## colormust (May 24, 2006)

lets see...

beauty marked
crystal avalanche
iris print
idol eyes

piggies:

cornflower 
fairylite


i am surprised that you never touched cranberry, woodwinked or coppering...they are some of my favs of all time


----------



## ninabruja (May 24, 2006)

melody
i'm scared of using it up!


----------



## firefly (May 24, 2006)

brill! it's really the only one i have used once!


----------



## Cdjax (May 24, 2006)

Eyeshadow:
Night Owl
Perverted Pearl
Bitter
Bagatelle
Jewel Blue
Knight Divine
Stars N Rockets

Pigments:
Green Brown
Blue Brown
Pink Pearl
Lovely Lily
Deep Blue Green
Deep Purple
Frost
Silver

And its not because I dont like them, but for some reason, I forget about them, I guess???


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 24, 2006)

Amber Lights - used it once, then i lost it


----------



## Shimmer (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_Amber Lights - used it once, then i lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I would cry.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 24, 2006)

there are so many i can't even name them all! since I don't wear makeup everyday alot of my shadows get neglected!


----------



## colormust (May 24, 2006)

oh i forgot about stars n rockets...i just have no ideas for this one


----------



## lola336 (May 24, 2006)

most of mine get neglected....ive been taking my 4 pans and holiday palettes when i go away for the weekend..so my 15 pan palettes all get ignores


----------



## JesusShaves (May 24, 2006)

Creme De Violet - no matter what i do it looks just like hepcat on me, but a lil tougher to work with! 

i hardly use pigments, i'm usually in a rush and its easier to open up a palette.. lol

my unloved pigments inc.
- All Girl, thought that i'd use up my sample so bought a jar... didnt happen lol
- Blue
- White Gold


----------



## Ms. Z (May 24, 2006)

Crystal Avalanche e/s
Slip Pink e/s
Love-Bud e/s
Botanical e/s
Purple Haze e/s
Velvet Moss e/s
Hug Me L/S *only because I'm afraid of ruining the tube, it's the Holiday Edition


----------



## CaliKris (May 24, 2006)

I have 12 or 13 quads!!!, that I have not touched at all. =\ I get ready so early in the morning (5am) that I am not thinking straight so I forget about them all the time.


----------



## Ketta (May 24, 2006)

ummm....there isn't enough days in your LIFE to used up all the colors you have!!! you are going to have to start doing mid-day color changes, just to put a dent in some of that! ! *wink*


----------



## Juneplum (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_there are so many i can't even name them all! since I don't wear makeup everyday alot of my shadows get neglected!_

 

oh SO true


----------



## kradge79 (May 24, 2006)

Iris Print
Orange Tangent
Beauty Marked

I want to make these work, so any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## holliedavis (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_oh i forgot about stars n rockets...i just have no ideas for this one_

 
I absolutely love this one!  I pair it with Satellite Dreams in the crease and Kitchmas to highlight.


----------



## holliedavis (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Crystal Avalanche e/s
Slip Pink e/s
Love-Bud e/s
Botanical e/s
Purple Haze e/s
Velvet Moss e/s
Hug Me L/S *only because I'm afraid of ruining the tube, it's the Holiday Edition_

 
Really???  Botanical is one of my all-time faves!  It comes comes out very cool-taupe on me and it makes my gray-green eyes look absolutely luminous.  I use Ricepaper mixed with Mixing medium on the lid, Botanical blended well into the entire crease, and Espresso deep in the outer V for depth.


----------



## holliedavis (May 24, 2006)

I rearly use:
Vapour
Amberlights
Lovely Lily piggie
Green-Brown piggie
Sprout
Lavender Sky
Electro-Sky


----------



## mac_goddess (May 24, 2006)

sad but true, I collect MAC more then I wear it.  Most of my shadows haven't been worn.

In fact, my collection is over at my sister's house, because she's a teenager and can't get over the colors I have.


----------



## Life In Return (May 24, 2006)

Botanical e/s
Chrome Yellow e/s
Idol Eyes e/s
Sweetlust e/s
Aristocrat e/s


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 24, 2006)

bitter and surreal


----------



## dollbabybex (May 24, 2006)

Ive used stomp once...i detest it!!

I have so many similar shades i neglect one...

like shroom and phloof, im neglecting shroom cos im trying to finish off phloof

and contrast and flash track...i tend to use contrast more.

i always forget about colours too,

and get stuck in a rut for a few days with a shade, then move onto a new colour for a few days.... i cant cope with mornings!x


----------



## shygirl (May 24, 2006)

Blue Absinthe, Mystical Mist (afraid to use them up). All of my pigment samples.


----------



## JessieC (May 24, 2006)

This is probably sacrelig on this board, but I am pretty sure I have only used Parrot one time!! hahah....

other than that:
moth brown
bagatelle
idol eyes
chrome yellow
juiced

I have so many that I just dont wear when people see my collection they ask me why do they look new? Im always so embarressed because I have to say they are...


----------



## CaliKris (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ketta* 
_ummm....there isn't enough days in your LIFE to used up all the colors you have!!! you are going to have to start doing mid-day color changes, just to put a dent in some of that! ! *wink*_

 
Hey girl I miss ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know, sometimes I think I have too much. But then again, there is no such thing as too much MAC!


----------



## bellaetoile (May 24, 2006)

eyeshadows:
ALL the damn culturebloom ones
de menthe (this does nothing for me)
my jewel palette (i use my pan parrots so much more)
all of my holiday '05 palettes
idol eyes
club
trax
juiced
bitter
sushi flower
and probably a whole lot more..

as far as pigments go:
dark soul, frost/frozen white, the sweetie cake pigments, old gold, fuchsia, etc.


----------



## calliestar (May 24, 2006)

I only have a few eyeshadow, but I still haven't used Coppering at all and I was so excited to have gotten it.  Of course, I've been mainly wearing t-shirts the past week or so because I'm suffering a wardrobe slump, so I don't put as much of an effort into my eyeshadow.


----------



## user79 (May 24, 2006)

Mystical Mist
Antiqued
Plum


----------



## velvet (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_oh i forgot about stars n rockets...i just have no ideas for this one_

 

this is one of my favorites too. i do a super easy look.
pollen to highlight and stars n rockets over the lid, line with non-conformist.
it looks sooooooo good


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2006)

I am the same as a lot of gals on here.  I really don't wear makeup everyday so I am mostly a MAC collector!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would say that the ones I least use are the pro eye shadow colors in cobalt, canary yellow, red violet, etc. because I don't live anywhere close to a pro store and want to save them!!!


----------



## Jaim (May 24, 2006)

Jewel Blue and Tilt for me.


----------



## colormust (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvet* 
_this is one of my favorites too. i do a super easy look.
pollen to highlight and stars n rockets over the lid, line with non-conformist.
it looks sooooooo good_

 
oooo i have those..i will have to try this....
it sucks cause i absolutly love this color...


----------



## asnbrb (May 24, 2006)

crap-- there's too many to name!


----------



## alysia (May 24, 2006)

E/s
Contrast, Freshwater, Shimmermoss, Sushi Flower (I prefer my Budding Beauty) Iris Print
Pigments
Pretty much all of them... I don't really use piggies.


----------



## mspixieears (May 24, 2006)

I love polls like this!

Ooh...I'll say Antiqued, Coppering, Satellite Dreams & Silver Ring because 3 of them are pro pans I just received and slipped into my palette. So they're brand spanking new at present.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 24, 2006)

I don't have all that many, but I hardly ever touch forgery, sprout (although I love the color), and iris print!


----------



## Brianne (May 24, 2006)

Phloof - straight frost on me, so I save it for nighttime
Creme de Violet - not quite my color, but I'll keep trying
Humid - I like Emerald Green pigment better
All my Culturebloom e/s - I kinda forget they are there...
Anti-Establishment, Little Minx, and Banshee e/s - haven't used these in a while, I may as well sell them.


----------



## 2_pink (May 25, 2006)

Most of these i love (which is why i never returned them) but either i have to take my time to make it look right or i dont have the colors to compliment them.

Love Bud
Budding Beauty
Pink Freeze
Deep Truth

And some of the colors in the holiday palettes.

Pigments- (i want to love these, but when im in a hurry these make such a mess)

Softwash Grey
Gold Dusk
Lovely Lily (only used once)


----------



## KJam (May 25, 2006)

Eyeshadow:
Creme de Violet
Iris print
Bitter
Stomp
Jasmine
Hipnotique 
Prose and Fancy
Dark Teal

Pigments:
Acid Orange
Bright Coral 
Electric Coral
Naval Blue


----------



## missmarkers (May 25, 2006)

i hardly ever use:

greensmoke
beauty marked 
deep truth
bitter

i should do an fotd with some of these neglected colors!


----------



## Summer (May 25, 2006)

Carbon and phloof are the two I hardly use if ever.


----------



## squirrel-paws (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *firefly* 
_brill! it's really the only one i have used once!_

 
If you want to get rid of it, pm me


----------



## pinkfeet (May 25, 2006)

Theres too many to list that arent used, still in boxes. About 50+ e/s and 30+ pigments. Just dont have the time or inclination to do a full eye anymore ...yet I keep buying collections when they come just in case I do want to wear it one day. 

I hope the sickness stops one day.


----------



## Eilinoir (May 25, 2006)

Love-Bud
Lavender Sky
Shale
Taupeless
Flirty Number
Gold Dusk pigment
Deckchair pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Chocolate Brown pigment (I don't even know if it's an eye-safe sample)
Pink Opal pigment
Golden Olive pigment


----------



## samanthas (May 26, 2006)

I never use idol eyes e/s....can anyone make this color work??? I hardly ever use my cranberry e/s, and i love it!!!


----------



## ColdNovember (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samanthas* 
_I never use idol eyes e/s....can anyone make this color work??? I hardly ever use my cranberry e/s, and i love it!!!_

 

I love Idol eyes for a purple eye look. I like to apply it with a damp sponge applicator and buff it on. It "pops" the most over matisserie paint. I'm sad because mine is MIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shadows that I never use are:

-cranberry
-orange tangent
-lavender sky
-my holiday trend palette
-pink venus
-honey lust
-seedy pearl
-silly goose


----------



## Ambi (May 31, 2006)

Steamy, Falling Star, Sensualize, Expensive Pink, Beauty Marked, Trax, Cranberry, Da Bling... And all of these are colors I was "dying to get", ugh


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 31, 2006)

fountainbleu (looks grey on me- i need to play with it more!)
beauty marked
trax

i use all my others quite often


----------



## Catherine^ (May 31, 2006)

Contrast!!! Idol Eyes!!!


----------



## lara (May 31, 2006)

Freshwater, come on down!


----------



## samanthas (May 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColdNovember* 
_I love Idol eyes for a purple eye look. I like to apply it with a damp sponge applicator and buff it on. It "pops" the most over matisserie paint. I'm sad because mine is MIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shadows that I never use are:

-cranberry
-orange tangent
-lavender sky
-my holiday trend palette
-pink venus
-honey lust
-seedy pearl
-silly goose_

 
I'll have to give that a try, thanks!


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 31, 2006)

Atlas would be the shadow


----------



## cyens (May 31, 2006)

Me its wierd... there colors I obviously know I use less, but there is a hudge dip in them. Like my crystal eye shadow I use about once a month or less and it got a hudge dip in it, while I use vanilla or shroom almost everyday, and the dip is way smaller. 
There must be a lil' midget using all my make-up while im gone...

well colors I use less often is:
Print: only on special occations, its to dark for everyday use
Nocturnelle: I got a hard time using this one, also I use it only for night time
crystal: mostly paired with print or nocturnelle... I only like it for night or with a smokey eye.
Sushi flower: to bright for everyday make-up also.... BUT I L-O-V-E the color, just dont have enought occasions to wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well in my case... I wear more soft, natural or neutral colors.. anything bright get less attention


----------



## Ada (May 31, 2006)

Two words: Lustre Vision. Li'lilly, Lustreleaf, & Chill Blue get no use because the texture and color pay-off sucks and it's too frustrating to try and get a good color out of them.

Also- dark and bright blues. With the exception of Freshwater (which i use occasionally) these get no love-- Contrast, Electric Eel, Knight Divine. I can't make them work.

And pinks! Why did it take me so long to figure out that I can't wear pinks! I have an ENTIRE palette of these that I never wear. Sushi Flower, Angelcake, & Living Pink are almost the exact same shade-- And I never wear any of them. And the light warm pinks that don't show up on my eyes except to make them look vaguely irritated and unhealthy-- Girlie, Goldbit, Paradisco.

Let's see, what else? Bitter, but I knew that was going to happen when I bought it so I don't feel bad about it. 

That's really it, I guess. What I do wear a lot of: my millions of greens, purples, browns, golds, taupes, teals.


----------



## Sprout (May 31, 2006)

No one's going to understand me, but Parrot.  It just didn't work for me.


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 1, 2006)

I really don't use Da Bling and Mulch

Mulch just comes out completely muddy on me.

And side note lol I think those that don't use your pigments should donate them to me hahah


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 1, 2006)

Shroom... got it on recommendation but it just doesn't work for me. Think a need something similar but lighter!


----------



## XoXo (Jun 1, 2006)

I NEVER use

-coppering
-goldmine
-sumptuous olive
-sushi flower
-mythology
-silver ring
-gorgeous gold
-electric eel
-freshwater
-humid
-tempting
-amber lites
-woodwinked

they are all so pretty but i just never use them


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't have too many shadow's and pigments yet (well, not as many as most of you lol), but my cranberry and sunday best shadows are basically unused. My Old Gold  and Goldenaire pigments are also fairly unused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to find uses for them! lol


----------



## pinkarcade (Jun 4, 2006)

I have so many that sometimes I get intimidated and then just go with the safetys. But there are a couple that I NEVER see myself using:

Flashtrack
Greensmoke
Jewel Blue
Silly Goose (oh it looks just hideous on me)
Banshee
Bontanical
And:
Indulgence Palette
Trendmaker palettes
Cool Eyes
Eyes 6

Lameeee


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 4, 2006)

Sprout!!!
i can't get decent color pay-off for the life of me.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jun 5, 2006)

e/s
Crome Yellow
Parrot
Orange
Electric Eel

Pigments
Blue
All Girl
Rose
White Gold
Violet 

I don't use any of those unless I'm making a custom lipgloss.


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 5, 2006)

I have used Sumptous Olive all of one time, and as pretty as it looks in the pan I don't really use Knight Divine


----------



## Glow (Jun 5, 2006)

-Slip pink
-Iris Print
-Crystal Avalanche
-Electric Eel

Teal pigment
Kitchmas Pigment
Rose pigment


----------



## preciouzsoul (Jun 12, 2006)

rule and coppering


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jun 12, 2006)

e/s
stars n rockets
iris print
overgrown
slip pink
meadow

piggies

golden olive...never ever touch it
goldenaire
lovely lilly


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kradge79* 
_Iris Print
Orange Tangent
Beauty Marked

I want to make these work, so any suggestions are welcome!_

 
I hardly wear anything but I saw Dick paige use a thin line of the orange on a model (as a liner on top)in a magazine and loved the look. I only use a q tip to get the look.


----------



## Pimptress (Jun 12, 2006)

samoa silk........ i don't evenk now what to do with it!


----------



## petalpusher (Jun 12, 2006)

Flashtrack and Coppering


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 12, 2006)

Jasmine: I have no idea what to do with this crap.  I would love forever anyone who has ideas.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 13, 2006)

for me...
Slip Pink
Iris Print
Lavender Sky
Pink Venus
Stomp

Pigments:
Ruby Red


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 13, 2006)

i just had to have them when i got to the counter...

es:
slip pink - ew. i look like i have an eye infection
intoxicate
holiday delights palette in cool
tilt

piggies:
goldenaire
rose
naked
teal
rich purple

and paints in stilife

if something has pink in it, it looks terrible on my eyes. if anyone has any tips, i'd appreciate it!


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jun 13, 2006)

idol eyes, I can't get it to work well no matter how I try.


----------



## ztatrixie (Jun 14, 2006)

steamy, sushi flower


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

Foregery E/s
Pink Opal Pig


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 14, 2006)

MAC Shadows (they vanish too fast on me)
Lucky Green
Hepcat
Leisuretime
Expensive Pink
Azure (I forget the name of it)

Pigments
Dark Soul
Fairylite
Golden Lemon
Tan
Forest Green
Ruby Red
Emerald Green
Deckchair
(out of 45+ that isn't bad!)


----------



## Angelprint (Jun 14, 2006)

My Moth Brown, I'm kinda afraid to use it too much because it's SOOooo beautiful and rare!!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm a nurse, so I have to wear pretty boring stuff on a day-to-day basis.  A lot of my favorites could be classified as neglected because I just can't wear them to work and scare my poor little patients.  That being said, most of the matte browns I have bought by reccomendation of artists on the macpro website are still look pretty new.  I guess I want to a least be sparkly at work since I can't be colorful!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 22, 2007)

*Eyeshadow*
Plum Dressing
Freshwater
Greensmoke
Peppier
Gleam
Coppering

Always nice how the colors turn out on your hand when you're playing with them at the counter but how they look on your eyes is another story! 

*Pigments*
Accent Red
Goldenaire


----------



## Ambi (Feb 22, 2007)

Falling Star
Da Bling
Beauty Marked
Trax
Cranberry


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2007)

banshee
da bling
turquatic
pink source
shroom (i always reach for nylon or pfloof... i got shroom in a quad and i have to load it on to get any color?!)


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 23, 2007)

Electro Sky
Sketch


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

That would be pretty much everything I bought from the technacolour collection, which was:
 Lightshade
 Pompous Blue
 Blue Edge
 Peppier
 Zeal

The regular shadows I rarely use are:
Juiced
Paradisco
But I think thats only because I bought them during winter and they are summer colors.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ummm Creme De Violet hasn't even been touched, nor dovefeather, Vanilla (altho I only got that a few days ago), Used Zeal for the first time today... Yeah I'm pretty bad actually. Most of my eyeshadows ahve only been used 3 times max LOL...

I haven't used emerlad green, deep blue green, deep purple pigments yet either...


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 24, 2007)

Never use:

Bitter

Rarely used:

Bamboo
wedge
cork
woodwinked and amberlights - work on me only if sparsely used
aquadisiac, shimmermoss, humid, swimming - don't do greens and blues much

And rarely or not used yet because I bought too many eyeshadows at once off E-Bay and haven't experimented enough with:
Purple Haze
Beautiful Iris
Sensualize
soba


Oh and one more - rarely used because I nearly destoyed it depotting it and now it looks so sad in my palette: taupeless!


----------



## ccarp001 (Feb 24, 2007)

star violet
tilt
deep truth
b-rich


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 24, 2007)

e/s: shale, star violet, da bling, sushi flower, pink venus, juxt, fade, zonk bleu, ummmmmm... theres more. wow.. this makes me think, "what a waste of money." since i dont use them


----------



## Annie (Feb 24, 2007)

eyeshadow:
Amber Lights
Plum Dressing (more because it shattered almost immediately after I got it, not so much because I don't like the colour)
Tilt
Steamy
Electra

pigments:
Teal*
Golders Green*
Azreal Blue*
Dark Soul
Blue Storm
Entremauve
Steel Blue
Accent Red

*again, not because I don't like the colour or texture, but mostly because they're not colours you can wear everyday


----------



## TM26 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a few
Crystal
Sea Myth
All that glitters
Silver ring
Rite of spring
Apricot pink pigment


----------



## medusalox (Feb 24, 2007)

-Overgrown (because I had bitter first, and they're so simliar)
-Tilt
-Mystical Mist
-Purple Shower
-Sushi Flower
-A lot of my neutrals don't get touched often, if at all....


----------



## MzEmo (Feb 25, 2007)

red brick e/s 
jewelmarine glitter
intense eyes pallete
goldmine e/s
blu noir e/s
beauty marked e/s
black tied e/s
satellite dreams e/s


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...

Carbon. I JUST bought it, day after Christmas. It's still in the box. I bought it 'cause it's a "staple", but I'm afraid to use it. I use Smashbox's Black, instead.


----------

